# [Review] PCGH-Gaming-Kit im Overclocking-Check



## xTc (18. November 2009)

*„PCGH-Produkte“ gibt es nun schon seit einiger Zeit, darunter auch optimal konfigurierte Komplett-PCs. Doch nicht immer muss der ganze PC aufgerüstet werden. Das hat auch PCGames Hardware erkannt und bietet ein weiteres, neues PCGH-Produkt an: das PCGH-Gaming-Kit. Beim PCGH-Gaming-Kit handelt es sich um ein Aufrüst-Kit, welches auf einem Intel Core i5-750  basiert. Doch lässt sich aus den Komponenten mit etwas Tuning noch mehr Leistung rausholen. Wie viel – das soll der folgende Test klären.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was wäre ein Review ohne Sponsor? Ein riesiges "Dankeschön" geht an die Redaktion der PCGames Hardware.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiteres, großes "Dankeschön" geht an die Firma Grey Computer, die mir das Testmuster indirekt zur Verfügung gestellt hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

*Einleitung*
*PCGH-Gaming-Kit*
........Komponenten
........Verpackung & Lieferumfang
*Overclocking & Undervolting*
........Einleitung
........Asus P7P55D Bios
........Overclocking
........maximaler BCLK
........maximaler Speichertakt
........Undervolting
........Turbo-V
*Benchmarks*
........Einleitung
........CineBench R10 64Bit
........wPrime 2.00
........3DMark Vantage
........Everest Ultimate
........Anno 1404
........Far Cry 2
........Race Driver - Grid
........Crysis - Warhead
*Temperatur-Messungen*
*Leistungsaufnahme*
*Fazit*
*Links*​*Einleitung*

Nicht immer ist es nötigt, den ganzen PC auszutauschen – manchmal reicht es auch schon aus, Prozessor, Mainboard und Speicher zu tauschen. Doch nicht immer ist diese Problematik einfach.  Oft wird beim Aufrüsten zusätzlich zu einer neuen CPU auch ein neues Mainboard, sowie entsprechender Arbeitsspeicher fällig. Genau darüber, hat sich die Redaktion von PCGames Hardware Gedanken gemacht und in Zusammenarbeit mit Grey Computer das „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ entwickelt. Das „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ besteht aus Komponenten, die sich in den einzelnen Marktübersichten als empfehlenswert herauskristallisiert haben und zusätzlich durch ein gutes Preis- / Leistungs-Verhältnis auszeichnen.  Das besondere am „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ ist, das die Komponenten schon vormontiert sind. Ihr könnt also direkt nach dem Erhalt des Kits mit dem Einbau beginnen. Arbeitsspeicher, CPU und CPU-Kühler samt Lüfter sind von Grey Computer schon zusammengebaut worden. Und obendrauf aktualisiert Grey Computer das Bios bei Auslieferung auf die aktuellste (erhältliche) Version.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*PCGH-Gaming-Kit - Komponenten*

Das „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ besteht aus  Komponenten, die sich in den einzelnen Marktübersichten als empfehlenswert herauskristallisiert haben und zusätzlich durch ein gutes Preis- / Leistungs-Verhältnis auszeichnen. Um eine bestmögliche Kompatibilität zu gewährleisten, wurde darauf geachtet, dass sich alle Komponenten vertragen und keine Inkompatibilitäten auftreten. Herzstück des „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ ist eine erst kürzlich vorgestellte Lynnfield-CPU von Intel. Der Core i5-750 bietet mit seinen 2,66GHz genug Leistung. Darüberhinaus sind genug Reserven für kommende Spiele vorhanden. Und sollten die 2,66GHz mal nicht reichen, ist die CPU dank „Turbo-Modus“ in der Lage, sich selbst höher zu takten. Dieser „Turbo-Modus“ sorgt dafür, dass ein/e Anwendung/Spiel nicht auf vier Kerne skaliert, die verbleibenden, genutzten Kerne übertaktet werden. In der Praxis ist der Prozessor in der Lage, bei nur zwei genutzten Kernen dessen Takt zu erhöhen und so eine bessere Leistung zu erbringen. Zum Thema „Turbo-Modus“ gibt es HIER ein kleines Video, was die Funktion gut veranschaulicht.
Als Mainboard setzt das „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ auf das Asus P7P55D. Das P7P55D ist eine ausgewogene Midrange-Platine, welche sich durch ihr ausgewogenes Preis- / Leistungs-Verhältnis auszeichnet. Für wenig Geld bekommt man bei dem P7P55D viel geboten. Das P7P55D basiert wie alle Mainboards für Intels Lynnfield-Prozessoren auf dem P55 Chipsatz.
Es verfügt über zwei PCIe x16 2.0 Slots, welche im Crossfire-Modus mit 8 Lanes (2.0) und 4 (2.0)Lanes angesteuert werden. Ist nur eine Karte verbaut, läuft diese mit der vollen Anzahl der Lanes. Leider ist das P7P55D nicht SLI-fähig. Weiterhin verfügt das P7P55D über massig Sata-Anschlüsse. So könnt Ihr intern bis zu sieben Sata-Geräte anschließen. Ein eSata-Anschluss ist auch vorhanden. Und sollte das noch nicht reichen, steht euch ein IDE-Anschluss zur Verfügung. Ein Anschluss für ein internes Diskettenlaufwerk sucht man vergebens, diesen hat Asus vom P7P55D verbannt. Der interne Sata-Controller unterstützt Raid 0,1,5,10. Auch USB-Anschlüsse sind in Hülle und Fülle vorhanden. Am I/O-Shield befinden sich 8 USB-Anschlüssen. Optional lassen sich per Blende noch sechs weitere Anschlüsse hinzufügen. 12 Phasen sorgen für eine stabile CPU-Spannung. Dem Arbeitsspeicher stehen zwei weitere Phasen zur Verfügung. Natürlich verfügt das P7P55D von Asus auch über die Hauseigenen Features wie z.B.  „ASUS Xtreme Design“, „ASUS TurboV EVO“, „ASUS Express Gate“, „ASUS Q-Design” und weitere. Die genauen Spezifikationen und Features könnt Ihr die auf der Produktseite des P7P55D bei Asus nachlesen: *Hier klicken!*

Da für den Umstieg auf die Lynnfield-Plattform auch neuer DDR3-Speicher benötigt wird, beinhaltet das „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ auch ein passendes Kit. Das Kit umfasst zwei Riegel a 2 Gigabyte und kommt aus dem Hause Corsair. Beide Riegel laufen im DDR3-1333 Modus mit den Latenzzeiten von CL9-9-9-28. Dafür benötigen die Riegel eine geringe Spannung von nur 1,5V. Corsair spendiert den beiden Riegeln einen Speicherkühler, der in diesem Fall eher für eine bessere Optik sorgen soll.  Dabei ist der Kühlkörper nur minimal höher als die Speicherriegel selbst. So kommt es auch bei großen CPU-Kühlern zu keinen Kompatibilitätsproblemen, da die Riegel ohne Probleme unter jeden Kühler passen.
Und da wir auch schon mein Thema „CPU-Kühler“ sind, kommen wir zu den letzten beiden Komponenten des „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“. Damit der Core i5-750 auch unter Volllast nicht ins Schwitzen kommt, sorgt der Prolimatech Megahalems für Abhilfe. Gekoppelt mit einem Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC 120mm ist dieses Gespann nicht nur leistungsstark sondern auch angenehm leise.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*PCGH-Gaming-Kit - Verpackung & Lieferumfang*

Das „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ wird schon vormontiert verschickt. Damit es beim Transport auch keinen Schaden nimmt, hat Grey Computer sich eine praktische und zugleich nützliche Verpackung einfallen lassen. Das Kit liegt gepolstert in einer Art Styropor-Box. An der Oberseite hat die Box eine Aussparrung. Diese Aussparung umfasst den Prolimatech Megahalems und sorgt dafür, dass dieser während des Versands nicht „herum schlackert“ und das Mainboard beschädigt. Mein Testexemplar des „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ hat mit dieser Verpackung schon mehrere Postreisen hinter sich und hat keinen Schaden genommen. Ein sicherer Transport ist also gewährleistet. Lücken und freie Stellen wurden mit Füllmaterial gestopft.
Der weitere Lieferumfang umfasst dabei, neben den eigentlichen Komponenten, das I/O-Shield, vier Sata-Datenkabel, ein IDE-Flachbandkabel, das Asus P7P55D Handbuch, den Asus P7P55D Quick Start Guide und eine Treiber-CD. Leider fehlten bei meinem Testexemplar „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ die Asus Q-Connector, die dem P7P55D sonst beiliegen. Im Normalfall werden diese aber mitgeliefert.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking & Undervolting - Einleitung*

Allgemein haben Intels neue Lynnfield-Prozessoren in Sachen Overclocking einen guten Ruf. Mit wenigen Handgriffen lässt sich die Leistung des Prozessors teilweise drastisch steigern. In den folgenden Abschnitten wird das „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ genauer unter die Lupe genommen, um zu prüfen, wie viel „zusätzliche“ Leistung sich durch Overclocking herausholen lässt. Weiterhin werden Punkte wie der maximale Speichertakt und der maximale BCLK (Bus-Clock) ausgetestet. Die erreichten Ergebnisse sind aber keineswegs auf andere Exemplare des „PCGH-Gaming-Kits“ übertragbar. Jedes Kit kann bessere oder schlechtere Werte erreichen. Die einzelnen Werte hängen dabei aber stark von den Komponenten ab. Schwankungen bei dem Prozessor und dem Speicher sind dabei vollkommen selbstverständlich. Die von mir erreichten Werte sind daher keinesfalls mit jedem Kit garantiert, sondern sind eher als Richtwerte zu sehen.
Weiterhin möchte ich hinzufügen, dass das Übertakten auf eigene Gefahr hin geschieht. Ich und PCGames Hardware übernehmen keine Haftung, falls Ihr eure Komponenten beschädigt. Beachtet auch, dass das Übertakten eurer Komponenten zum Verlust der Garantie führt!
Da Intels Core i5-750 über keinen frei wählbaren Multiplikator verfügt, wird die CPU über den BCLK (Bus-Clock) übertaktet. Erhöht man den BCLK, so erhöhen sich auch Speicher- und Northbridge-Takt, da diese indirekt miteinander verknüpft sind. Der BCLK ist eine Variable die für die einzelnen Taktraten verantwortlich ist. Beim Übertakten verzichte ich auf den aktivierten Turbo-Modus.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking & Undervolting - Asus P7P55D Bios*

Auch wenn das P7P55D von Asus eher ein Einsteiger-Board für Intels Lynnfield-Systeme ist, verfügt es über alle nötigen Einstellungs-Optionen im Bios, um das System zu übertakten. Das „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ wird von Haus immer mit der aktuellsten Bios-Version verschickt. In meinem Fall ist schon eine neuere Version erschienen, weshalb ich das Bios selbst auf die aktuellste Version gehievt habe. 
Die Spannung für die CPU (vCore) lässt sich von 0,85V bis zu 1,7V in 0,00625er Schritten einstellen. Die Speicher-Spannung (vRam) lässt sich von bis 2,5V in 0,0125er Schritten einstellen. Die Spannung für den Speicher-Controller lässt sich von 1,1V bis zu 1,7V in 0,00625er Schritten einstellen. Fotos von den wichtigsten Overclocking-Optionen:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking & Undervolting - Overclocking*

Um das System überhaupt übertakten zu können, sind gewisse Grund-Spannungen nötigt. Es bietet sich dabei an, das System mit „Auto“-Werten zu starten und diese als Referenz zu nutzen. Anhand dieser „Referenz-Werte“, die ich dann manuell im Bios eingestellt habe, lassen sich gut erste Overclocking-Werte ermitteln. Da die „Auto-Werte“ größtenteils gut dosiert sind und viele Systeme auch mit weniger Spannung stabil laufen, sollte an sich schon eine durchschnittliche Steigerung möglich sein.
Das getestete System lief bei 2,66GHz und aktiviertem Turbo-Modus mit 1,21125V vCore, 1,1V vIMC und 1,5V vRam. Die Loadline-Calibration war im Bios auf „Auto“ gestellt. Unter Last lag in Windows somit nur noch eine Spannung von 1,16V vCore an. Für die ersten Tests habe ich die Loadline-Calibration auf „Auto“ gelassen, um zu prüfen, wie viel Takt sich bei 1,16V vCore herausholen lassen. Mit diesen Werten konnte die CPU mit maximal 3.333MHz betrieben werden. Der Speicher lief dabei mit 833MHz und die Northbridge mit 2.665MHz. Die Latenzzeiten standen zu dem Zeitpunkt noch auf „Auto“. Zusätzlich habe ich die Speicherspannung auf 1,65V angehoben, da zu dem Zeitpunkt noch unklar war, wie viel Overclocking-Potenzial der Speicher hat.
Das „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ erreichte in den Overclocking-Tests durchaus beachtliche Werte, für die es sich nicht verstecken braucht. Nach einigen Spannungserhöhungen und zusätzlichen Anpassungen erreichte ich bei 1,216v vCore einen Prozessor-Takt von 3.733MHz. Bei diesem Prozessor-Takt lief der Speicher mit 933MHz (DDR3-1866 Modus) mit den Latenzzeiten von CL9-9-9-28. Die Northbridge lief mit einem Takt von 2.987MHz. Die erreichten Taktraten reichen in Alltag vollkommen aus und sorgen für einen ordentlichen Leistungs-Zuwachs. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei Bedarf ist allerdings auch noch mehr Takt möglich, allerdings benötigt dieser dann auch teilweise drastische Spannungserhöhungen. Hier ist eine gute Kühlung vorausgesetzt. Eine Wasserkühlung empfiehlt sich. Ein weiterer Test zeigte, dass das Setup die 4,0GHz auch ohne größere Probleme meisterte. Mit einem vCore von 1,328V, einer vIMC von 1,3526V und einer Speicherspannung von 1,65V lief das System mit einem Gesamttakt von 4.000MHz, 800MHz Speichertakt (DDR3-1600 Modus mit CL8-8-8-24) und einem Northbridge-Takt von 3.210MHz. Die einzelnen Schritte aus dem Overclocking-Test findet Ihr in der folgenden Tabelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking & Undervolting - maximaler BCLK*

Die Overclocking-Tests umfassen nicht nur das Ermitteln des Gesamt-Taktes, sondern auch die Ermittlung des maximalen Bus-Clocks (BCLK). Der Bus-Clock ist für den Gesamt-Takt, den Speichertakt und den Northbridge-Takt verantwortlich.
Wie auch bei Bloomfield-Systemen liegt der BCLK in diesem Test bei mysteriösen 220MHz. Mit mehr lässt sich das System nicht starten. Auch eine Erhöhung des BLCK unter Windows führt zu einem Absturz. Auch höhere Spannungen brachten keine Verbesserung. Allerdings lässt sich nicht genau sagen, ob hier das Mainboard oder die CPU limitiert. Ich tippe aber eher auf das Mainboard. Bei Bloomfield-Systemen hat sich auch später herausgestellt, dass ein entsprechendes Board für einen höheren BCLK sorgen kann.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking & Undervolting - maximaler Speichertakt*

Ein weiterer Punkt auf der Liste ist die Ermittlung des maximalen Speichertaktes. Das Corsair-Kit des „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ läuft Standardmäßig nur mit 667MHz (DDR3-1333 Modus) und den Latenzzeiten von CL9-9-9-28. Dafür ist eine Spannung von 1,5V nötig.
In den Tests war es möglich, das Kit maximal mit 933MHz (DDR3-1866 Modus) und den Latenzzeiten von CL9-9-9-28 zu betreiben. Dafür war eine, für den Speicher-Controller, unbedenkliche Speicher-Spannung von 1,65V nötig. Das entspricht einer Steigerung von knappen 40%. Die DDR3-1333 waren bei 1,5V auch mit den Latenzzeiten von CL7-7-7-21 möglich. DDR3-1600 liefen bei 1,65V auch mit Latenzzeiten von CL8-8-8-24.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking & Undervolting - Undervolting*

Anstatt den maximalen Takt bei gesetzten Spannungen herauszuholen, geht es beim Undervolting darum, eine bestimmte Taktrate mit möglichst wenig Spannung zu betreiben. Ich habe mich bei der Taktrate für die normalen 2,66GHz des Core i5-750 entschieden. Den Turbo-Modus habe ich beim Undervolting deaktiviert, da die durch den Turbo-Modus erhöhte Taktrate mit der anliegenden Spannung nicht mehr stabil laufen könnte.
So lässt sich Intels Core i7-750 in meinen Tests mit einer minimalen Spannung von 0,944v vCore betreiben. Die Speicherspannung beträgt dabei 1,5V und Spannung des Speicher-Controllers beträgt 1,1V. Die Spannung des Speicher-Controllers lässt sich dabei aber nicht mehr senken. Trotz Undervolting ist noch etwas Tuning möglich. So lässt sich der Speicher auch mit den Latenzzeiten von CL7-7-7-21 anstatt der von Corsair vorgesehen CL9-9-9-28 betreiben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking & Undervolting - Turbo-V*

Asus bietet dem User die Möglichkeit das System auch unter Windows zu übertakten. Das Tool „Turbo-V“ erfüllt denselben Funktionsumfang wie das Bios. In der Praxis erwies sich das Tool als äußerst nützlich, auch wenn ich den Weg über das Bios bevorzuge.
Für Laien ist das Tool eine super Sache. Allerdings verleiten die Schieberegler von den Spannungen hier ordentlich Gas zu geben. Getreu dem Motto „Die Anzeige ist noch nicht mal bei der Hälfte“. Hier ist allerdings Vorsicht geboten. Mit etwas Feingefühl lässt sich mit Tool aber dennoch brauchbar arbeiten. Weiterhin bietet das Tool die Möglichkeit entsprechende Profile einzurichten die sich per Tastenkombination laden lassen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zusätzlich bietet das Tool noch eine automatische Übertaktungsfunktion. Dieser hat in den Praxistests leider aber vollständig versagt. Das System konnte sich nicht selbstständig auf mehr als 3GHz takten. Mit denselben Spannungen war es per Hand jedoch möglich, das System stabil zu betreiben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks - Einleitung*

Die zusätzliche Leistung die dem System durch das übertakten zur Verfügung steht, soll mittels Benchmarks veranschaulicht werden. Dabei zeigt sich, wie die einzelnen synthetischen Benchmarks auf das Leistungs-Plus reagieren. Weiterhin wurden einige Spiele für Benchmarks herangezogen, um zu verdeutlichen, in wie weit ein übertakteter Prozessor in der Praxis vom erhöhten Takt profitiert.
Dazu wurde dem Prozessor eine leistungsstarke Grafikkarte in Form einer Nvidia GeForce GTX 295 zur Seite gestellt. Als Festplatte kommt eine Samsung Spinpoint F1 mit 750GB zum Einsatz. Weiterhin wurde das System mit drei unterschiedlichen Modi getestet: Standard ohne Turbo-Modus, Standard und übertaktet.
Die einzelnen Einstellungen des jeweiligen Profils könnt Ihr der folgenden Tabelle entnehmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Betriebssystem wurde Windows 7 in der 64Bit Version genutzt. Als Grafiktreiber wurde die aktuelle Beta-Version (GeForce 195.39) genutzt. Informationen und ein ausführliches How-To zu den einzelnen Benchmarks findet Ihr *HIER*.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks - CineBench R10 64Bit*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CineBench profitiert deutlich vom höheren Takt. Im „1 Core“-Modus kann das System um  19,2% zulegen. Im „x Core“-Modus kann das System im übertaktetem Zustand um satte 33,2% zulegen. 
Besonders der „1 Core“-Modus profitiert vom Turbo-Modus des kleinen i5. Schaltet man den Turbo-Modus hinzu, kann das System um 17,9% (1 Core) zulegen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks - wPrime 2.00*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wPrime profitiert von ein paar zusätzlichen Megahertz. Da wPrime alle Kerne (auch Threads) ausnutzt, bringt der Turbo-Modus im „32M“-Modus ein Leitungsvorteil von 6,6%. Im „1024M“-Modus legt das System dank Turbo-Modus um 6,3% zu.
Das übertaktete System erreicht, im Vergleich zum System mit Turbo-Modus nochmals einen Leistungs-Zuwachs von 23,7% im „32M“-Modus und 23,8% im „1024M“-Modus.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks - 3DMark Vantage*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Turbo-Modus bringt auch im 3DMark Vantage geringe Vorteile. Gegenüber dem System mit Turbo-Modus kann das übertaktete System um 31,8% (CPU-Only) und 12,4% (Gesamt) zulegen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks - Everest Ultimate*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Turbo-Modus bringt keinen sonderlichen Vorteil in Sachen Speicherperformance. Warum auch -  es werden schließlich keine Parameter verändert, die Einfluss auf die Speicher-Performance haben. Allerdings verfügt das übertaktete System über eine bessere Speicher-Performance, da es mit einem höherem Speicher- und Northbridge-Takt läuft. So erhöht sich die Bandbreite beim „schreiben“ um 8,5% und beim „lesen“ um 15,2% (im Vergleich mit aktiviertem Turbo-Modus).
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks - Anno 1404*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anno 1404 hat sich in letzter Zeit als guter Benchmark für die CPU-Performance bewährt. Das Berechnen von Wegen der Bewohnern oder Aktionen des Computerspielers fordern viel Rechenleistung. Gerade stark besiedelte Städte können so machen CPU ins straucheln bringen. Der Turbo-Modus bringt nur eine geringe Steigerung. Das übertaktete System kann, gegenüber dem normalen System mit aktiviertem Turbo-Modus, um 45% (Min. FPS) und 41,1% (Avg. FPS) zulegen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks - Far Cry 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch bei Far Cry 2 profitiert das System minimal vom Turbo-Modus. Gegenüber den Ergebnissen mit aktiviertem Turbo-Modus kann das System um 20,5% (Min. FPS) und 9,7% (Avg. FPS) zulegen. 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks - Race Driver - Grid*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Race Driver – Grid ist bekannt dafür, auf eine schnellere CPU zu skalieren. Das zeigt sich auch anhand der Benchmarks des Testsystems. Das Zuschalten des Turbo-Modus bringt bis zu 11,2% bei den Min. FPS und 9,7% bei den Avg. FPS. Das übertaktete System erreicht gegenüber dem System mit Turbo-Modus eine Steigerung von 13,8% (Min. FPS) und 21,4% (Avg. FPS).
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks - Crysis - Warhead*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn Crysis – Warhead dafür bekannt ist, sehr grafikintensiv zu sein, profitiert es dennoch von höherem Prozessor-Takt. Gegenüber dem Standard-System mit aktiviertem Turbo-Modus, kann das System bei den Min. FPS um 6,7% zulegen. Bei den Avg. FPS beträgt der Zuwachs 6,6%. Dieser Leistungs-Zuwachs kann bei steigenden Qualitätseinstellungen aber schnell verpuffen, da Crysis – Warhead vor allem eine sehr schnelle Grafikkarte benötigt.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Temperatur-Messungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da durch das Erhöhen der Spannungen und Taktraten nicht nur die Leistung steigt, sondern auch die Abwärme, ist es selbstverständlich, dass die CPU sich stärker erwärmt. Der Megahalems leistet hier aber vorbildliche Arbeit und sorgt für gute Temperaturen. Gegenüber dem Standard-System steigt die Temperatur unter Last gerademal um knappe 9° C an. Allerdings wird die Spannung im Ruhe-Modus nicht gesenkt – daher auch die hohe Temperatur im Idle-Modus. Bei allen Messungen drehte der Lüfter bei 100% Drehzahl. Dank des leisen Be Quiet! Lüfters, welcher bei 100% maximal mit 28,4dB/0,9 Sone läuft, ist das System auch kaum wahrnehmbar.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Leistungsaufnahme*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben der Leistung und der Temperatur steigt noch ein weiterer Punkt – die Leistungsaufnahme. Gemessen wurde die Leistungsaufnahme des ganzen Systems. Damit das System ordentlich  ausgelastet wurde, kamen Prime95 sowie Furmark zum Einsatz. Die „Mehrleistung“ fordert ihr Tribut in Form höherer Stromkosten. Als Netzteil kommt ein HX1000W von Corsair zum Einsatz.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*

Die Komponenten des „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ harmonieren sehr gut miteinander und es treten keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme auf. Auch in Sachen „Overclocking-Potenzial“ kann das Aufrüst-Kit punkten. Gerade der Arbeitsspeicher erreicht überraschende Ergebnisse und ermöglicht ungeahntes Overclocking-Potenzial. Wer erwartet schon von normalem „DDR3-1333 CL9 Speicher“, dass er die DDR3-1866 packt? In synthetischen Benchmarks lässt sich ein Leistungsplus von bis zu 33,2% (CineBench) verzeichnen. In praxisnahen Spiele-Benchmarks kann  das „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ bis zu 45% (Anno 1404) zulegen. 
Das Komplettpaket weiß einfach zu überzeugen. Man merkt, dass die Komponenten gezielt ausgewählt wurden und zusammen passen. Alles ist bis ins Kleinste durchdacht. Besonders der Prolimatech Megahalems samt Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC schreit förmig danach, das System zu übertakten. Genug Reserven sind vorhanden.
Auch sonst macht der Core i5-750 auf dem Asus P7P55D eine gute Figur. Das Mainboard bietet eigentlich alles, was das Herz begehrt. Gleiches gilt für das Bios. Alle wichtigen Einstellungen sind vorhanden und ermöglichen, wie in den Tests oben bewiesen, ordentliche Overclocking-Ergebnisse. 
Für all diejenigen, die wenig Lust haben, sich alle Komponenten zusammen zusuchen, ist das „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ eine echte Alternative. Bestellen – einbauen und loslegen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*

Vorstellung: PCGH-Gaming-Kit

Grey Computer

PCGames Hardware

Be Quiet!

Prolimatech.com

[Review] Prolimatech Megahalems

Asustek Computer

Corsair Memory
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Malkav85 (18. November 2009)

sehr, sehr schöner Test  Alles super ausführlich geschrieben und die Bilder sind auch erste Sahne.


----------



## xTc (19. November 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> sehr, sehr schöner Test  Alles super ausführlich geschrieben und die Bilder sind auch erste Sahne.



Danke. Hat auch echt Spaß gemacht, den kleinen Lynnfield zu testen. Das Teil hat echt "Bums" und läuft echt gut.

Bei den Bildern ist aber noch Potenzial.


----------



## frEnzy (19. November 2009)

Super gemacht!! Sag mal, bewirbst du dich mit diesen Tests eigentlich um eine Stelle bei PCGH?


----------



## Daniel_M (19. November 2009)

wow, du hast aus dem System ja wirklich alles herausgeholt - sehr gutes Review.


----------



## xTc (19. November 2009)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Super gemacht!! Sag mal, bewirbst du dich mit diesen Tests eigentlich um eine Stelle bei PCGH?



Vielen Dank. Nein, ich bewerbe mich damit nicht um eine Stelle. 




PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> wow, du hast aus dem System ja wirklich alles herausgeholt - sehr gutes Review.




Danke Daniel. Der "kleine" i5 macht sich sehr gut. Aus Preis- / Leistungs-Sicht der wohl interessanteste Lynnfield aktuell. Und das OC-Potential ist auch spitze. 



Gruß


----------



## Firefighter45 (19. November 2009)

Bin immer wieder beindruckt von deinen Professionellen Tests, ist das nur ein Hobby oder machst du beruflich was in der Richtung?


----------



## rabensang (19. November 2009)

Von mir auch den 

Geiles Review.

falls du die Möglichkeit hast, kannst du ja mal das Sockel-Problem bei OC beobachten und dokumentieren.

MFG


----------



## Momchilo (20. November 2009)

Der Test ist wirklich sehr gut gelungen. Was mich jedoch noch interessieren würde, wäre die verwendete Wärmeleitpaste/Pad etc. Falls dort gespart wurde, lohnt sich das bereits vormontierte System nicht wirklich, da man den Kühler wieder demontieren müsste, um neue Paste aufzutragen.


----------



## xTc (20. November 2009)

Firefighter-45 schrieb:


> Bin immer wieder beindruckt von deinen Professionellen Tests, ist das nur ein Hobby oder machst du beruflich was in der Richtung?



Danke, nein ich mache das nicht beruflich. 




rabensang schrieb:


> Von mir auch den
> 
> Geiles Review.
> 
> ...



Merci. Asus verbaut auf dem P7P55D den Sockel von Foxconn. Da soll es ja vereinzelt Probleme geben. Bis jetzt konnte ich nichts feststellen....




Momchilo schrieb:


> Der Test ist wirklich sehr gut gelungen. Was mich jedoch noch interessieren würde, wäre die verwendete Wärmeleitpaste/Pad etc. Falls dort gespart wurde, lohnt sich das bereits vormontierte System nicht wirklich, da man den Kühler wieder demontieren müsste, um neue Paste aufzutragen.



Danke. Bei der Wärmeleitpaste tippe auf die Paste, die beim Megahalems beiliegt. Die Paste wird mit Sicherheit ordentlich verstrichen sein. Die von mir ermittelten Temperaturen deuten aber darauf hin, das alles okay ist. 

Ich nehme den Kühler nachher mal ab und schaue mir die Oberflächen an.


Gruß


----------



## Lower (20. November 2009)

Glückwunsch zur Main und super Test!


----------



## Pravasi (20. November 2009)

Wirklich schöner Test! Echt toll gemacht.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## TerrorTomato (20. November 2009)

grandioser test. 
weiter so...


----------



## Rilcom (20. November 2009)

Super Test kann man sich beim OC auch toll dran orientieren.


----------



## suppamario74 (20. November 2009)

Gratulation! Super Test!
Frage: lassen sich alle RAM Bänke bestücken oder müsste die erste Bank leer bleiben weil der Lüfter vom CPU Kühler dranstoßen würde?
Danke und Gruß
suppamario74


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. November 2009)

Ein großes Lob gibt es auch von mir. Sehr gut beschrieben und sehr ausführlich. Man merkt, dass du dich wirklich damit befasst hast und viel Zeit reingesteckt hast. Vor allem super Tipps und Anregungen zum Übertakten. Dieses Topic werde ich nun auch im Gaming-Kit-Artikel verlinken.


----------



## xTc (20. November 2009)

Momchilo schrieb:


> Der Test ist wirklich sehr gut gelungen. Was mich jedoch noch interessieren würde, wäre die verwendete Wärmeleitpaste/Pad etc. Falls dort gespart wurde, lohnt sich das bereits vormontierte System nicht wirklich, da man den Kühler wieder demontieren müsste, um neue Paste aufzutragen.



Im Anhang findest du zwei Bilder. Die Unterseite des Kühlers und die der CPU sehen beide sehr gut aus. Die Paste ist nicht zu dünn und nicht zu dick. 




Rilcom schrieb:


> Super Test kann man sich beim OC auch toll dran orientieren.



Danke. Wie du schon sagtest, die Werte sind nur zur Orientierung. 




suppamario74 schrieb:


> Gratulation! Super Test!
> Frage: lassen sich alle RAM Bänke bestücken oder müsste die erste Bank leer bleiben weil der Lüfter vom CPU Kühler dranstoßen würde?
> Danke und Gruß
> suppamario74




Danke. Ja, es lassen sich alle 4 Bänke bestücken. Das stellt kein Problem dar. Allerdings musst du, um ein Riegel in den Ersten Slot zu stecken, die Lüfterklammern an die Seite schieben / entfernen. Dann passt das. 




PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ein großes Lob gibt es auch von mir. Sehr gut beschrieben und sehr ausführlich. Man merkt, dass du dich wirklich damit befasst hast und viel Zeit reingesteckt hast. Vor allem super Tipps und Anregungen zum Übertakten. Dieses Topic werde ich nun auch im Gaming-Kit-Artikel verlinken.




Danke Daniel. Freu mich, das euch der Artikel gefällt. Hat mir echt viel Spaß gemacht.



Gruß


----------



## killer89 (20. November 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> *PCGH-Gaming-Kit - Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
> 
> Das „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ wird schon vormontiert verschickt. Damit es beim Transport auch keinen Schaden nimmt, hat Grey Computer sich eine praktische und zugleich nützliche Verpackung einfallen lassen. Das Kit liegt gepolstert in einer Art Styropor-Box. An der Oberseite hat die Box eine Aussparrung. *Diese Aussparung umfasst den Prolimatech Megahalems und sorgt dafür, dass dieser während des Versands „herum schlackert“ und das Mainboard beschädigt.* Mein Testexemplar des „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ hat mit dieser Verpackung schon mehrere Postreisen hinter sich und hat keinen Schaden genommen. Ein sicherer Transport ist also gewährleistet. Lücken und freie Stellen wurden mit Füllmaterial gestopft.
> Der weitere Lieferumfang umfasst dabei, neben den eigentlichen Komponenten, das I/O-Shield, vier Sata-Datenkabel, ein IDE-Flachbandkabel, das Asus P7P55D Handbuch, den Asus P7P55D Quick Start Guide und eine Treiber-CD. Leider fehlten bei meinem Testexemplar „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ die Asus Q-Connector, die dem P7P55D sonst beiliegen. Im Normalfall werden diese aber mitgeliefert.
> ​


Auhauaha, das ist aber böse, dass die extra das Mainboard beschädigen 
Ich denke, dass dort ein nicht fehlt 

Ansonsten mal wieder ein Super Review von dir  nur die Texte sind mir zu lang. Es ist schon etwas anstrengend das zu lesen....

MfG


----------



## xTc (22. November 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Auhauaha, das ist aber böse, dass die extra das Mainboard beschädigen
> Ich denke, dass dort ein nicht fehlt
> 
> Ansonsten mal wieder ein Super Review von dir  nur die Texte sind mir zu lang. Es ist schon etwas anstrengend das zu lesen....
> ...



In der Tat - wäre echt böse wenn die versuchen Mainboards zu schrotten. 

Habe das "*nicht*" mal eingebaut. 


Texte zu lang? Ich finde das schon recht kurz. 



Gruß


----------



## killer89 (22. November 2009)

Wunderbar ^^

Najo, Text an sich ist nicht zu lang, nur find ich, lesen sich kurze Absätze leichter und schneller, daher wirkt der Text recht lang 

MfG


----------



## Steff456 (24. November 2009)

Finde die Texte auch nicht zu lang, sondern genau richtig.
Habe auch vor einer Woche aufgerüstet und den gleichen Kühler mir gekauft. OC Ergebnisse sind bis auf 0,01v sogar identisch 

Nur hab nochmal eine Frage: Hast du bei 4GHz mit Prime den Maximum Heat Test ein Spulenfiepen vom Mainboard? Ist nämlich bei mir und ich mache mir sorgen, dass mein Mobo eventuell schon/fast defekt ist. Ist zwar nicht das gleiche, aber die Lastsituation sollte ja die gleiche sein.


----------



## xTc (24. November 2009)

Steff456 schrieb:


> Finde die Texte auch nicht zu lang, sondern genau richtig.
> Habe auch vor einer Woche aufgerüstet und den gleichen Kühler mir gekauft. OC Ergebnisse sind bis auf 0,01v sogar identisch



Danke, ich denke das mit den Werten ist eher totaler Zufall. 



Steff456 schrieb:


> Nur hab nochmal eine Frage: Hast du bei 4GHz mit Prime den Maximum Heat Test ein Spulenfiepen vom Mainboard? Ist nämlich bei mir und ich mache mir sorgen, dass mein Mobo eventuell schon/fast defekt ist. Ist zwar nicht das gleiche, aber die Lastsituation sollte ja die gleiche sein.



Nein, ich hatte kein Spulenfiepen bei den Belastungstest. Liegt wohl am Gigabyte-Board. Kannst du bei dir die Grafikkarte mit Sicherheit ausschließen?


Gruß


----------



## Steff456 (25. November 2009)

Also sobald ich Grafiklast habe, tritt das sher stark auf. Aber nicht ein fiepen, sondern eher ein schnelles rattern bzw. klicken.
Aber bei Prime kann ich die Graka eigentlich ausschließen, da diese ja nicht belastet wird. Außerdem ist das auch ein etwas anderes Geräusch (dumpfer und leiser)


----------



## xTc (26. November 2009)

Es könnte in der Tat an deinem Mainboard liegen. Möglichweise hat es einen Knacks....

Solche Probleme hatte ich mit dem Asus aber nicht. 


Gruß


----------



## sushi2 (28. November 2009)

nettes review !


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

Sehr, sehr interessantes Review.
Diese Art der Kits sind wirklich nicht schlecht. Man muss nichts basteln und kann es so ins Case setzen.
Im Prinzip eine gute Idee, auch wenn mehr Auswahlmöglichkeit bei den Komponenten schöner wäre.

Hast du mal das Kit für AMD getestet oder interessierte dich das nicht?


----------



## xTc (9. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr interessantes Review.



Danke.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du mal das Kit für AMD getestet oder interessierte dich das nicht?



Interessiert mich und liegt hier rum. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Interessiert mich und liegt hier rum.


 
Öhm, und wo ist dann das Review?


----------



## steinschock (9. Dezember 2009)

Super Review, 
in der Ausführlichkeit ist das sehr knapp Formuliert und ausgearbeitet.

@ Steff456
Da hab ich was gelesen bei dem Intel S.1156 Thementag.
Es soll auch ein Spulenfiepen vom MB mit einigen NTs geben.
Stefan Payne hatte da ein Post.

Ich bau gerade ein Sys. mit dem Asus P55 EVO /E mit einem i860 und Cougar NT auf 
bin mal gespannt ob da auch was Fiept.


----------



## Steff456 (9. Dezember 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> @ Steff456
> Da hab ich was gelesen bei dem Intel S.1156 Thementag.
> Es soll auch ein Spulenfiepen vom MB mit einigen NTs geben.
> Stefan Payne hatte da ein Post.
> ...



Ein Link wäre Prima (wollte mir nicht das komplette Thema "Krüppel Kühler" durchlesen)
Aber danke für die Info. Es war davon auszugehen, dass es das Mobo ist, da bei Prime nie Grafiklast ist und das Geräusch der Grafikkarte etwas höher ist.
Das Fiepen kommt sehr wahrscheinlich von irgendwo unter (wenn das Mainboard im Case ist) dem Sockel. Ich teste bald mal ein anderes Netzteil.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Da hab ich was gelesen bei dem Intel S.1156 Thementag.
> Es soll auch ein Spulenfiepen vom MB mit einigen NTs geben.
> Stefan Payne hatte da ein Post.


 
Interessant ist, dass das einigen auffällt, aber Intel weißt jede Verantwortung ab, was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## steinschock (12. Dezember 2009)

Wenn es einer auf den andern schieben kann wird es auch gemacht. 
Noch Schlimmer fand ich das Nv vorher vom fiepen der GTX 280 wusste und selbst Boardpartnern den Tausch der Bauteile untersagte untersagte. 

Beim Asus P55 EVO / E mit dem Cougar 550 Fiept nichts.


----------



## schnupfen770 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo 

Ich hab mal 'ne Anfängerfrage..
Und zwar hatte ich vor, mir zu Weihnachten dieses Kit hier zu gönnen,
da ich eine Grafikkarte (die hier ) geschenkt bekomme und dann auch mein restliches System aufwerten möchte..
Jetzt habe ich mal beim Preisvergleich nach dem Mainboard geschaut und gesehen, dass bei den PCIe-Anschlüssen bei einem der x16-Anschlüsse dahintersteht, dass er nur 4 Lanes elektrisch unterstützt...

Meine Frage ist jetzt: Bedeutet das, dass ein PCIe-Anschluss 16, und nur der andere nur 4 Lanes unterstützt, oder bezieht sich mit dem x4 auf beide?
Wenn ja, würde das große Einschränkungen bedeuten, die HD5870 mit einem 4Lane-Anschluss zu betreiben?

Danke im Vorraus 

P.S: Ich hab mal meine "Problemzone" zur besseren Verständlichkeit markiert: klickt mich


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

Das Board hat zwei PCIe 16x fach Slots für Grafikkarten, der eine Slot ist normal angeschlossen und läuft auch so.
Der zweite ist nur mit 4 Lanes angebunden und ist daher eigentlich ein PCIe 4x Slot, in den Grafikkarten passen.
Multi GPU kann man damit aber nicht wirklich machen.


----------



## Toobie (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo und danke für das Review.

Mir stellen sich da gerade ein paar Fragen...

Ich hab nen Intel E6600 und will nun mal "upgraden".. ein Q9550 tuts bei dem P5N-E Board leider nicht.. deswegen der SChritt zum i5.. eventuell.

Wenn ich mir die Komponenten bei alterbate selbst zusammen stelle, komme ich meines erachtens ein "bissle" günstiger... was mich dazu bringt...

ich will wieder... wie jetzt auch... 8GB ram haben... sollte gehen oder?

Gab es nicht mal wo die Aussage das i5 mit dem Tripple channel dings, also 6GB besser arbeitet?

Gruß, Tobi.


----------



## killer89 (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Toobie und willkommen im Forum!

Klar gehts bei Alternate günstiger, aber da musst du noch selbst bauen 

8 GB RAM sollten gehen, musst halt noch extra kaufen

und nein, einen i5 mit Triple-Channel hat es nie gegeben und wird es nicht geben, das war der i7 für S1366...

MfG


----------



## Toobie (16. Dezember 2009)

Ah okay, dann hab ich das mit einem anderen cpu verwechselt.. auch net so schlimm 

Aber selbst zusammenbauen ist kein Thema, hab ich schon immer gemacht.
Nur den Cpu-Lüfter hab ich nicht gefunden unter der Bezeichnung...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2009)

Toobie schrieb:


> Nur den Cpu-Lüfter hab ich nicht gefunden unter der Bezeichnung...


 
Was suchst du denn da genau?
Du musst unter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1156 gucken.


----------



## xTc (16. Dezember 2009)

8GB sind auf dem Board kein Problem. Tripple-Channel gibt es bei den Lynnfield-Systemen nicht. Die nutzen nur Dual-Channel.

Den Kühler hat Alternate nicht im Portfolio. Ich würde alternativ zum Alpenföhn Brocken oder Scythe Mugen greifen.

Falls du doch den Megahalems haben willst, müsstest du diesen seperat, z.B. bei Caseking bestellen.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> 8GB sind auf dem Board kein Problem. Tripple-Channel gibt es bei den Lynnfield-Systemen nicht. Die nutzen nur Dual-Channel.


 
Aber nicht vier Riegel mit je 2000MHz. 

PS: netter Avatar.


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Dezember 2009)

Oh man was du dir für mühe bei denn ganzen Reviews gibts. Das Kit ist besteht nur aus super Teilen. Was will man da mehr.


----------



## Toobie (22. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber nicht vier Riegel mit je 2000MHz.



Das versteh ich leider net.. klär mich mal bitte einer auf


----------



## steinschock (22. Dezember 2009)

Mit 8GB / 4 Modulen sind hohe Taktraten schwieriger zu erreichen.

Ich hab gerade ein PC mit einem 8GB Ripsaw DDR3 1600 CL 9 Kit aufgebaut,
 das läuft Problemlos.


----------



## Toobie (22. Dezember 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Mit 8GB / 4 Modulen sind hohe Taktraten schwieriger zu erreichen.
> 
> Ich hab gerade ein PC mit einem 8GB Ripsaw DDR3 1600 CL 9 Kit aufgebaut,
> das läuft Problemlos.



Heißt quasi, wenn ich 8GB nehme, müßt ich zum "übertakten" von Hause aus höher getakteren Ram nehmen?


----------



## killer89 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ja und nein, denn mann kann nicht sicher davon ausgehen, dass der RAM auch die nominelle Taktrate erreicht, hier spielt auch noch der IMC eine Rolle.

Normalerweise muss man dann die Spannung für den IMC erhöhen bei Vollbestückung.

Übertakten funktioniert an sich schlechter bei Vollbestückung...

MfG


----------



## xTc (25. Dezember 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Mit 8GB / 4 Modulen sind hohe Taktraten schwieriger zu erreichen.
> 
> Ich hab gerade ein PC mit einem 8GB Ripsaw DDR3 1600 CL 9 Kit aufgebaut,
> das läuft Problemlos.



DDr3-1600 sind auch noch problemlos. Erst bei höheren Taktraten wird es interessanter. Mein X58-System macht bei Vollbestückung (6x 2GB) knappe DDR3-1900. Da hilft dann auch keine Spannungserhöhung mehr. Wenn ich nur drei Riegel verbaue, läuft der Speicher weitaus schneller.





Toobie schrieb:


> Heißt quasi, wenn ich 8GB nehme, müßt ich zum "übertakten" von Hause aus höher getakteren Ram nehmen?



Nein, hier ist nicht der Speicher der limitierende Faktor sondern z.B. der IMC.

Gruß


----------



## NBT (28. Dezember 2009)

Danke für das gute Review, habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir fast Identische Hardware zu kaufen und das Review so wie das von der hd5770 haben mich im endeffekt überzeugt.

kleiner fehler nich böse gemeint "gewehrleisten" schreibt man gewährleisten 
und die Latenzzeiten von dem Speicher sind glaube ich CL9-9-9-24 jedenfalls auf dem Foto.


----------



## Toobie (30. Dezember 2009)

So nun hab ich gesehen, das es neue Cpu's gibt von INtel.
auf acom-pc.de hab ich gestern in der Liste einen i3 und 2 andere i5's mit 3,3 ghz und 3,46 gesehen.. nun sind sie wieder raus aus dem Sortiment.. hm strange.
Macht aber sinn dann gleich nen 3,3er zu nehmen denk ich, da der Preis da um die 180€ angegeben war.


----------



## Toobie (4. Januar 2010)

Macht es Sinn statt 1333er 1600er Ram zu nehmen?

Wie zB:


```
[B][URL="http://www.acom-pc.de/product_info.php?info=p38790_Corsair-XMS3---Memory---4-GB---2-x-2-GB-----DIMM-240-PIN---DDR3---1600-MHz---PC3-12800---CL8---1-65-V.html"][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=1][COLOR=#3d3d3d]Corsair XMS3 
 Memory | 4 GB ( 2 x 2 GB ) | DIMM 240-PIN | DDR3 | 1600 MHz / PC3-12800 | CL8 | 1.65 V[/SIZE][/FONT][/URL][FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=1][COLOR=#7a7a7a]
Herstellernummer: CMX4GX3M2A1600C8[/SIZE][/FONT][/B]
```


----------



## xTc (5. Januar 2010)

Schnellerer Speicher lohnt sich nur bedingt, wenn du nicht großartig übertakten willst, kannst du auch zu DDR3-1333 Speicher greifen. Ein DDR3-1600er Kit bietet dir in Sachen Overclocking etwas mehr Spielraum.

Allerdings zeigt das Kit aus diesem Review erstklassige Overclocking-Werte. Satte DDR3-1866 sind möglich. 


MFG


----------



## Toobie (5. Januar 2010)

Hm okay, hab jetzt trotzdem zu dem Corsair CL9 1600er gegriffen 

Muss morgen  noch alles zusammen bauen.. werde berichten...

Ist auch ein Evo Board geworden.


----------



## hillefant (13. Juli 2010)

Zwei Fragen:

1. Könnte man die Rams auch auf Bank 1&3 legen, es sieht so aus, als ob die Halteklammer für den Lüfter dies schwierig machen könnte?!?

2. Wärena uch größere Rams bzw Rams mit größeren Headspreadern verwendbar? Ich denke hier an die G.Skill Rip Jaws Modelle?!?

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß Hille


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

RMAs mit hohen Kühlern passen nicht darunter, du musst entweder die anderen beiden Bänke nehmen oder keine Ripjaws.


----------



## hillefant (13. Juli 2010)

Danke, das war doch mal eine schnelle und klare Aussage 
Könnte ich alle 4 Bänke bestücken wenn ich den Corsair Ram nehme? Hat hier jemand evtl einen Produktlink?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

Welchen Corsair RAM meinst du?
RAMs mit normalen Kühlkörpern passen immer drunter, dann kannst du auch 4 Riegel nehmen.


----------



## hillefant (13. Juli 2010)

Ich meine den, der in diesem Review hier verbaut ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

Das Kit bekommst du so fertig gekauft, Brett, RAM, CPU.
Welche RAMs verbaut sind, steht im Startpost.


----------



## hillefant (13. Juli 2010)

Ah ok, vielen Dank!


----------

